# Salamanders...



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i've got my jars and cooler... ready to get salamanders..

Ohio Salamander Species


anyone really into salamanders?


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

I like them! there's a red one with black spots but can't remember it's name!


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Bloody hell! thats a lot of different Sals you have the chance of finding!:2thumb:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

white said:


> I like them! there's a red one with black spots but can't remember it's name!


caves or long tailed salamanders...

caves are rare... i've kept a few... 










a cave... i have them right here...

and longtailed...











long tailed are everywhere... caves aren't... rare...


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

HABU said:


> caves or long tailed salamanders...
> 
> caves are rare... i've kept a few...
> 
> ...


not quite,they ones i like are dark red with black spots.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

marcuswinner1 said:


> Bloody hell! thats a lot of different Sals you have the chance of finding!:2thumb:


 two lined are very common...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

white said:


> not quite,they ones i like are dark red with black spots.













these or these?


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

the bottom pic:flrt:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

here's what live here with me...

Spring 2008 in Southeast Ohio


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

mud salamander!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

white said:


> mud salamander!


 
mud... i know where to go... there's a couple creeks that empty out... perfect for muds..


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

shame i can't buy them over here easily!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

white said:


> shame i can't buy them over here easily!


 
i got my tupperware containers... paper towels... spring water...

drawer in the fridge...

i just have this window... where it's wet and cool... salamander weather...

but it dries up here fast... timing... it's everything...

i've seen salamanders up face level on the bushes here when it rains a week...


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

HABU said:


> i got my tupperware containers... paper towels... spring water...
> 
> drawer in the fridge...
> 
> ...


stop teasing me:lol2:unless you can send me some:whistling2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

click...


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

nice piccys HABU.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey Habu great stuff, this thread,starting to want to go stateside,ok sals are not me chosen ,but still love them,am very jealous that this is all on your doorstep,very greatfull for the pics...show us more dude!!!!
Mate have you got any pics to link each species to habitat,would love to see this aswell!!
Thanks 
Stu


----------

